# My New Composition Style



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Blending Math and Emotion is my biggest goal in my composition.

Feedback welcome:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_YaAtsGc37ukN9Bw_OeQ-0i2UQaXNZIx


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Edited and Deleted.


----------

